# YashicaMAT LM



## Easy_Target (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been looking to get into medium format and this camera really caught my eye. I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. 

I don't really know much about medium format cameras so I figured I should start asking. 

Are the LM's hard to find? What should I expect to pay for one in pristine condition (both mechanically and cosmetically)? Are there any quirks about the camera or frequent problems with it? What kind of maintenance should be done to keep it in good condition?


----------



## compur (Aug 5, 2008)

Assuming working condition with clean lens: $50-$100 

As with all TLRs the shutters are subject to sluggishness (remedied by prof.
cleaning) and the lenses may collect dust, fungus, etc.

Try the shutter, especially at slowest speeds.  If any hesitation, it needs
servicing.  Open the shutter on "B" setting and look through the lens with 
the back open.  Preferably while shining a light through the other end to
see cleanliness of the lens.  Check the meter too ("LM" mean Light Meter)
and make sure it's functioning.

Of course, also look for obvious flaws like body dents, rust, etc.

A safer bet is the Yashica-Mat 124G, Yashica's last TLR.  These were made
up into the 1980s and are often found in excellent condition and not
costing much more than a good LM these days.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 5, 2008)

Is there any difference between the Yashica and the Yashica MAT TLRs?


I did some more research and I found out that the camera I fell in love with is not a YashicaMAT LM, but rather a Yashica LM. Does anyone know what the difference is between the two? I'm having trouble finding information on the Yashica LM.


----------



## compur (Aug 5, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> Is there any difference between the Yashica and the Yashica MAT TLRs?



Yashica used various names for their TLR cameras -- Yashicaflex,
Yashica-Mat or just Yashica.  It's just the name.  The last TLRs they
made were called Yashica-Mats.



> I did some more research and I found out that the camera I fell in love with is not a YashicaMAT LM, but rather a Yashica LM. Does anyone know what the difference is between the two? I'm having trouble finding information on the Yashica LM.


There was a Yashica LM, Yashica-Mat LM and a Yashica 44 LM.  The latest
one was the "Mat LM" which had a more sensitive meter than Yashica LM. 
And, the 44 LM was a smaller camera that used 127 film.


----------

